# Epic Striper day on Livingston...Plus NEW BOAT 2014 BLAZER BAY 2400



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

There are lots of whites being caught in the river right now but we are putting the hurt on the striper down on the south end. We had an epic day this morning with quick limits of whites and 2 hours of striper on swimbaits. 

Also, we would like to introduce our new boat. Its a 2014 Blazer Bay equipped with a 300hp Yamaha 4 stroke, Humminbird 1199HDSI and 112# Ipilot and plenty of room for the whole family.

We still have a few openings for spring break where kids fish FREE!

903 286 4872


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

We are absolutely laying the hammer down on the fish right now. With lots of kids getting in on the action during spring break! Those striper sure are fun. We have plenty of room for the whole family to enjoy. Spring break kids fish FREE, we still have spots available Sunday and next week. 903 286 4872


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

*More March Madness*

The white bass bite remains consistent here on lake Livingston. Its "catching time" right now a we are putting piles of fish in the boat. We even took dad out for a little catfish action Saturday evening. The fishing is great and we have plenty of room for the entire family. 903 286 4872


----------

